# August 2014 Member monthly Giveaway - Winner Jeeper



## Jim (Aug 13, 2014)

Startes today and end August 22, 2014

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*


Up for grabs this month is a Frog I have wanted for a long time, I just never pulled the trigger to buy one. These frogs are designed by Capt Ken. Here is his website to check them out. https://www.bass-frog.com

Now, some might say these are not weedless, or some might say they cant be bothered with the weedless bands, but If you watch enough videos on youtube or do some research on the net like I have, there is no way you can say that these frogs do not catch fish. Not only do they catch fish, they catch big ones. Just go to youtube and you will see for yourself. I purchased 4 packs, and I am going to keep two myself.







The ones I got are from the clone series: https://www.bass-frog.com/Clones.htm

So the winner will get one package of these. The only thing I ask is that you come back and report on what kind of luck you had with this lure.

[youtube]s1J9iyCA2nA[/youtube]


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 13, 2014)

IN one day #1 will be picked......


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## borntofish (Aug 13, 2014)

In.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Aug 13, 2014)

IN. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## Y_J (Aug 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## waterman (Aug 13, 2014)

IN


----------



## Ail (Aug 14, 2014)

IN, but don't pick me, I am guaranteed to lose this thing in less than 5 casts.

Edit: Wait, NOT IN, sorry. I was only active this month. #-o [-X Apologies, my reading skills at 5:00 a.m. are not at their best. :mrgreen:


----------



## c1gator (Aug 14, 2014)

In


----------



## Moedaddy (Aug 14, 2014)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 14, 2014)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 14, 2014)

Count me *IN*


----------



## rscottp (Aug 14, 2014)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 14, 2014)

In


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 14, 2014)

In


----------



## fish devil (Aug 14, 2014)

:twisted: IN


----------



## lswoody (Aug 14, 2014)

IN


----------



## Johnsboat (Aug 15, 2014)

In


----------



## Jeeper (Aug 17, 2014)

In


----------



## Charger25 (Aug 19, 2014)

In


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2014)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner is Jeeper. 

Congrats bud!


----------



## lswoody (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Pick =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Y_J (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats dude..


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 29, 2014)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2014)

Unclaimed!


----------

